# Gamola Golf



## roccokj (Jun 1, 2010)

I ordered four Lamkin Crossline red, four black and five blue. I ordered these on a thursday and since the weekend was a British bank holiday and that I lived in Ireland I didn't expect the grips to arrive for another week. To my delight the grips arrived the following Tuesday! In the pack Gamola Golf also included a "Step By Step Guide to Re-Gripping Your Golf Clubs" which was a process I have considered taking. The grips I ordered were also in perfect condition and had just the Crossline feel I wanted. The website of Gamola Golf is also perfectly for club-making and the website was very clear and concise. Great service from Gamola Golf and I will certainly be back with them again!


----------



## NervousShankaholic (Apr 5, 2011)

i stay local to there HQ good people and a good friendly service so far


----------



## thecraw (Apr 5, 2011)

Always great service from Gamola, I wouldn't use anyone else for grips etc.


----------



## Grumps (Apr 6, 2011)

Agree with craw on this one been a frequent user of gamola for about 2 years and never had a problem highly recommended


----------

